# New to tubes...



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all, I have only used theraband gold over the years, now Im decided to try dankung tubes.

What are the tubes: 2040, 1842 or 1745 in single or looped configuration that was most similar to 25mm straight cut TBG ?

I thought in looped 2040 or 1842, or 1745 singles for target shooting but also for some hunting situations? Tell me what do u think!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Tbg 0,64mm x 25mm = 16mm²

TTY = 22,6mm²

Dankung 2050 = 16,5mm²

Simple-shot med. = 16,1mm²

Zwillie


----------

